# First bike you ever restored



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 18, 2017)

What was the first vintage bike that you ever restored?  Pics or it didn't happen!

Rattle-can job... here's mine:


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2017)

I painted this with rattle cans. It turned out good but I never finished it, it needs to be pinstriped. Unlike Mr. Dave, I've only restored three bikes. It took lot of trial and error to learn to paint.:eek:    1940 Schwinn Hudson Detroit


----------



## Gsbecker (Oct 18, 2017)

Here's mine...rattle can as well...


----------



## Rollo (Oct 18, 2017)

... '67 Stingray 3 speed ... Rattle can Pete paint ...


----------



## vincev (Oct 18, 2017)

Keep em coming ! Some nice bikes !


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2017)

1939 Auto Cycle De Luxe.

 

 I spent about 5 years gathering parts and hired Bob Uszaszi to do the paint & saddle work.
I couldn't have done it without the Cabe.
Many members here had a hand in bringing this one to life.
Thanks guys!
I really appreciate it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2017)

I spent two and  half years doing the research and six months doing the paint and having seat and chrome done. 1937 Dayton Super Streamline. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Oct 18, 2017)

My old '63 Columbia was my first attempt at a ground-up restoration. It was a failure, but lessons were learned. I would not dare qualify my bikes as "restored", but most have had some work done.

I think my first ground-up restoration that will be successful is currently in the works.


----------



## kreika (Oct 18, 2017)

First and only I’ve ever restored is this 1950 Red Phantom. We had a backyard spray booth setup in about 1993-94. We did two black and my red. Still got her to this day.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 18, 2017)

vincev said:


> Keep em coming ! Some nice bikes !




*Some pictures or it didn’t happen Vince! 
(Just kidding Vince...you are my favorite vampire on the C.A.B.E.)*
*My first restoration. *
*The hardest part was not being able to locate the front tank glass lens. I had one **fabricated by someone from Kentucky. Excellent work. *

*

 *
*This is an iphone copy of an old  black & white print 
photo. (early 1990s)
*


----------



## vincev (Oct 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> *Some pictures or it didn’t happen Vince!
> (Just kidding Vince...you are my favorite vampire on the C.A.B.E.)*
> *My first restoration. *
> *The hardest part was not being able to locate the front tank glass lens. I had one **fabricated by someone from Kentucky. Excellent work. *
> ...



Thanks but everyone I tried to restore was not photo worthy.lol


----------



## Dgoldman (Oct 18, 2017)

Here's my first. 36 Schwinn C model Back to original color. Base coat black and red with clear. HVLP detail gun. Took me 6 months. Had a great time and greatly appreciated all the questions answered and help from CABE members.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2017)

I have never restored a bicycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2017)

catfish said:


> I have never restored a bicycle.



You don't know what you're missing Ed!


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 18, 2017)

1958 Phantom. House of Kolor candy basecoat red in rattlecans from 66 auto color. I did everything including the pin striping. It was a real  learning experience. I do enjoy the process. 

 Far from perfect but it rides well.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> You don't know what you're missing Ed!




I happy with just original bikes.


----------



## NoControl (Oct 18, 2017)

Work in progress on my first "oldie" restoration. 1947 Columbia.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm with Catfish.........I know my limitations and I like them original.  Some really nice work though guys!.

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2017)

Everybody ought to do one.
Pick a model that would be impossible to find otherwise, and then spend a fortune scrounging up all the original parts. Of course you'll need to collect at least five bikes worth of stuff just to make sure that your using as near nos condition parts as possible.
Then find the very best paint and chrome money can buy, and then go for it.
It will cost you ten times what the bike is worth, but in the end, you will have a weath of knowledge and a great appreciation for the process.
Besides, it's fun!
I'm glad I did it, but I doubt I'll ever do another one.


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 18, 2017)

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 19, 2017)

Damn no pix but back in 1991 a 1950 Schwinn B6 for legendary skateboard mogul Steve Rocco of World Industries, black and Ivory all rechromed but powder coat base color short cut DOH!


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 19, 2017)

No pictures b/c my 1st 'restorations were in the 60's. yet, none since but,  1st it was sting rays then Varsities. I grew to hate rattle can paint b/c all chipped to easy otherwise, never owned a bike that's worth getting done right, baked finish exactly the same as factory. . But so many, rattle can or not, being done these days are cool, cool and cooler. .  albeit if I dare once again, barring the expense for a bake on,  me tinks it'll be DuPont's , 'Dat suff's tight!'  Imron!


----------



## rhenning (Oct 19, 2017)

My first resorations were also in the early 1970s so there was no such things as digital pictures.  I doubt the 35 mm slides I have would transfere well to the net at this time.  They do not even project well anymore.  Roger


----------



## MantonSmith (Oct 19, 2017)

My 1st one, 49 DX.


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 19, 2017)

Ten years ago I found a frame in Turlock Ca. Ten years before that I met Jim Frazier in Stockton Ca. who helped with parts and metal work. Traveled to a swap meet in Long Beach Ca. and bought a seat from Scott Allison for a bicycle in the future. In a bicycle shop in Modesto Ca. I saw a picture of bikes Bob Rose of Ceres Ca. had painted. I'll never know the real cost of my restoration, but it was worth the ride! I finished it 4/29/2017 4:31 PM Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow some great bikes! I'm still recovering from this 2 1/2 year resto, first and last most likely...but I've learned to never say never!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 19, 2017)

paint pot resto I made the rams head paint graphics  on the DX and a 52 black phantom same on the paint and pinstripes


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 19, 2017)

lots of cool bikes here. I have painted more than a few old bikes but would not call them "restored".  nothing real fancy. mostly middleweights from the 60's. did a stingray when I was 15 as well. I have a 49 Schwinn I plan on doing the paint, black and crème... probably won't spend the money on new chrome


----------



## REC (Oct 19, 2017)

This one was the first one I "restored" - not to the level of a lot of the ones shown here, but where I wanted to end up.








REC


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 19, 2017)

This was a quick rattle can restoration. I wanted to have my bike ready for the CWC Cyclone Coasters ride. 

I had some automotive enamel closely matched to the original paint and I had it put into rattle cans.

The amazing Tom Clark did the darts and pins and it came to life after that.

Eventually, I'll tear it down and do it right.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't take credit for restoring this 37 but I did hire Jeff Guyer (39zep) to do it for me.

Jeff does amazing work and his attention to detail is off the charts.

Once again, the amazing Tom Clark handled the pins on this bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Wow some great bikes! I'm still recovering from this 2 1/2 year resto, first and last most likely...but I've learned to never say never!
> 
> View attachment 694615
> 
> ...




If ever there’s a dictionary for the definition,“restored bike”.
Your bike should be added as an illustration on what it should look like .

Truly a labor of love!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2017)

1941 Elgin was the first....


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> 1941 Elgin was the first....
> View attachment 694988 View attachment 694990 View attachment 694991 View attachment 694992 View attachment 694994


----------



## reeducado2003 (Oct 20, 2017)

1975 Swing Bike early chainguard version. It is my first and only vintage bike restoration.



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 20, 2017)

*

 

I too have never restored a bicycle ... the closest I have done is this Shelby - which I don't really consider to be a restoration - but a resurrection - I was just trying to save a forgotten project  

I am not a big fan of restored bikes - To me the original paint bicycles have so much character & tell the story of the bicycle - the bicycles "sole" if you will - I also realize some bicycles need to be restored because they are so far gone to the point of no originality is left - For me I would rather seek out a crusty original still - but that's just my personal choice 

I ran across this Shelby @ a friends place - he told me that he just got it in from another person & really didn't care for the bead blasted finish with the clear powder coating over it - It looked like a grey metallic finish to me - I started to picture it in my mind of what it could be - I was just trying to bring a forgotten Shelby project that someone else started back to life

So what this started as was the bead blasted carcass with clear powder coating over the frame - fork - tank - fenders - chainguard - rack - rims - with the original vision of gold leaf all the accent areas - pinstripe it & done - ratty Shelby resurrection - A funny thing happened as I was working on back masking the accent color - I saw a can of Testors model paint out of the corner of my eye in a cool vintage color - well I ended up using the tropical turquoise instead of the original gold leaf idea - Tropical turquoise is a stock 1950's Chevrolet color --- After the accent paint was done - I had the master pinstripper Tom Clark lay down a coral pinstripe to accent the tropical turquoise & then I knocked the paint back to make it appear original with the paint matted down - scuffs & wear that has fooled the best in the area - By adding original chrome parts - bars - with torpedo grips from rideahiggins - stem - crankset - wheelset - pedals - aluminum torpedo light - plus a original horizontal Lobdell seat - the bicycle is very believable as a original & WOW did it win me over - Many people ask me what color grey the bike is in & I reply with that is actually raw bead blasted metal with a clear on it - people are blown away - who knew -

This Shelby bicycle is back from the dead - a stunning bicycle in person & I am honored to have it as a rider - Ridden not Hidden - Frank 



 
*


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 22, 2017)

Well, my Dad did the first 'resto' on my '57 Schwinn Corvette, not long after I bought it for $2.50 in 1980. It went through several updates over the years, bought a '67 ladies' bike for the nice chrome, and Superior ww tires. Painted it green for a while, then completely stripped it and repainted it Chroma Base black, at the Ford dealer body shop I was working at in '96. Caught the ebay bug in 2005, and got better parts and decals. I'll take a picture, if I ever get it assembled again...


----------



## 39zep (Oct 23, 2017)

Circa 1981
My 48 Roadmaster Whizzer. Bottom right.


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 25, 2017)

Im still working on my Mercury Pacemaker....I love this bike and Im sure is gonna be a gem here on my place...I have been looking for another one here in Mexico but cant find any one more...so maybe I will be a proud owner of the only one here


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 25, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Im still working on my Mercury Pacemaker....I love this bike and Im sure is gonna be a gem here on my place...I have been looking for another one here in Mexico but cant find any one more...so maybe I will be a proud owner of the only one here
> 
> View attachment 697943



Forgot add pics of bike...lol


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 26, 2017)

The only bike I ever fully restored  4 years ago(And PLAN to keep it that way,I hope>>) I did NOT do the awesome paint on this Elgin..( dinkbike on here/CABE did paint /body work..PS..dont ask him how long the chainguard took..)
My 1938 Elgin Bluebird scored off CL,then dumped thousands of dollars and lots o time into it..


----------



## Hobo Bill (Oct 26, 2017)

a dave painted bicycle....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2017)

My dad was a painter; I wet-sand.
I tried to paint a couple times 6 or 7 years ago. 
I wasn't happy with the outcome. Chips too easy and my "runs" glared at me...
Sold. A young man called on the Green bike I painted and asked if I had a girl's bike to make a "Set"
So I put the girls frame together for them. They liked them.
I painted the Hiawatha for my Sweetie. After I put it all back together a friend pointed out the frame was bent.
I got it straight and sold it for $60


----------



## Two Wheeler (Oct 26, 2017)

CWCMAN said:


> This was a quick rattle can restoration. I wanted to have my bike ready for the CWC Cyclone Coasters ride.
> 
> I had some automotive enamel closely matched to the original paint and I had it put into rattle cans.
> 
> ...





Those crank arms are cool as hell! I've never seen curved ones before.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 27, 2017)

catfish said:


> I have never restored a bicycle.



Original bikes are lots better than a restored bike. I only painted bikes someone else had started and sandblasted etc. I like them even if they are rusty with only a little paint left. Original all the way! Have a great day catfish! Barry


----------

